
Ask HN: What are some essential side projects that make you better at CS? - rajathagasthya
I&#x27;ve heard that everyone should write an interpreter at least once to gain an understanding of how programming languages work. What are some other projects that let you get better at other areas of Computer Science?
======
max0563
Here are a few I’d consider useful:

\- Writing some programs in an Assembly language

\- building a boot loader

\- Implementing some neural network

\- Implement some common protocols (DNS client, HTTP server, IMAP server, etc)

\- Conway’s Game of Life

------
billconan
implementing a web server from scratch out of tcp socket got me better at
understanding http protocols and multi-threaded programming.

